# Richard Gere's Kiss to Shilpa Shetty issue blown out of proportions?



## Kiran.dks (Apr 29, 2007)

*Kiss issue blown due to gossip-hungry television media*

*www.southasiabiz.com/uploads/Richard%20Gere%20and%20Shilpa%20Shetty.jpg *hubpages.com/u/26507_f260.jpg  *hubpages.com/u/26505_f520.jpg

Reacting to the apology rendered by actor Richard Gere to the media following the outcry over pecks he planted on Shilpa Shetty's cheeks, the actress's spokesperson Dale Bhagwagar commented, "It is sad that Gere had to apologize for no fault of his".

"All he had done was enacted a scene from his film 'Shall We Dance' to entertain the truckers at the AIDS awareness event. It was a natural cute and loving impromptu gesture by Gere which was blown out of proportion due to improper projection by the gossip-hungry television media," Bhagwagar said.

He maintained that it was an irrelevant controversy and said that Shilpa was neither hurt nor humiliated by Gere's gesture. "It is really surprising that three pecks on Shilpa Shetty's cheeks can cause such an uproar especially in the land of Kamasutra ," he added.

SOURCE


_What do you guys feel? Is the issue really blown out of proportions or whether the critics are justified saying "It's against Indian Culture"?_


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 29, 2007)

I feel that if someone feels that this is against Indian culture, they have *every* right to put forward their opinion and go to courts if they feel hurt. They are citizens of India and they also have the right to speak their mind and seek a judicial remedy when they think their feeling have been hurt, just like Shilpa and Gere have *every * right to kiss in public.

As for "land of Kamasutra" we were at the same time the land of Vedas. But we have moved on. If our present law does not allow such a thing why bring things from past and try to justify it.

*Basically its just a money making trick by media. Richard Gere kissed Shilpa, he did not rape her. She did not have any objections to it.What is so news worthy?* If the media does not consider this as anything out of normal why report it at all? Its the business of media to report what it consideres unusual or incorrect, not what it consideres correct.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 29, 2007)

I certainly didn't like the act. It was not just a Kiss. It was a sequence of obscene act. Richard first kissed Shilpa's hand, then hugged her, kissed her cheek, and then a big-tight Kiss! Huh! Not in India atleast.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 29, 2007)

I wonder what is next?. Cant he kiss celina jaitley instead of shlipa?.


----------



## karnivore (Apr 29, 2007)

> Richard first *kissed *Shilpa's hand, then *hugged* her, *kissed* her cheek, and then a *big-tight Kiss*! Huh! *Not in India atleast*.


 
So Indians don't do all of those ?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 29, 2007)

karnivore said:
			
		

> So Indians don't do all of those ?



Same question. 

Who started this controversy?.


----------



## karnivore (Apr 29, 2007)

> Same question.
> 
> Who started this controversy?.


 
Did not get u. Come again.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 29, 2007)

ya he attempted to try some kamasutra postures!!!


----------



## virus_killer (Apr 29, 2007)

if shilpa has no objection thn why should we have , and as "karnivore" said don't we do all those ? if anything happens like this than our people make it a big issue of culture. i don't know when our people's mentality will change.


----------



## karnivore (Apr 29, 2007)

> i don't know when our people's mentality will change.


 
*NOT IN A MILLION YEARS*


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 29, 2007)

^^right said

this incident is being milked by the media unnecessarily


----------



## karnivore (Apr 29, 2007)

Until and unless we exorcise the ghost of so called "Indian Culture", we will have to carry the burden of being certified bigots.

I understand that some might feel uncomfortable with  public display of affection, but no way, it justifies the monkey business thats happening in the name of "Indian Culture".


----------



## virus_killer (Apr 29, 2007)

And one more fact behind this issue is " OUR POLITICIANS ", i don't know why they do all these, Don't they want to improve our country ? really men, i want to k#LL em.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 29, 2007)

*www.zimbio.com/img/b2/0d/premalshah/1555l.jpg
Hmm. Just now i heard of mandira bedi controversy. That she was wearing world flag and the india flag was near to her feet?. Wow things are happening at rapid pace.

Source :- *www.rediff.com/wc2007/2007/apr/28man.htm
Pic :- *www.dnaindia.com/report.asp?newsid=1093522


----------



## anandk (Apr 29, 2007)

he atmptd a step from his shallwedance movie.

the cases were launched by the complainants, purely bcoz of the media coverage they were xpctd to get, in view of gere's celebrity status. 

so many such alleged incidents take place (esp by politicians) in out country all the time; but that time no one wants to raise the bogey of India's cultural  blah blah !


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 29, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> *www.zimbio.com/img/b2/0d/premalshah/1555l.jpg
> Hmm. Just now i heard of mandira bedi controversy. That she was wearing world flag and the india flag was near to her feet?. Wow things are happening at rapid pace.
> 
> Source :- *www.rediff.com/wc2007/2007/apr/28man.htm
> Pic :- *www.dnaindia.com/report.asp?newsid=1093522



Exactly what I was thinking when i saw her yesterday that this was objectionable...good that it has been brought up..



			
				karnivore said:
			
		

> So Indians don't do all of those ?



Not in Public dude...
Our culture is like that...And it is much better than the western cultures but unfortunately the youth don't get tht..even me sometimes


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 29, 2007)

karnivore said:
			
		

> So Indians don't do all of those ?



Don't do all these? Come on, that's a stupid question to ask. There are certain things not to be done in public in India. Richard should be aware of the Indian Culture. There is a lot of difference between Western culture and Indian Culture. He did it so becoz  it's not a big deal for him. The same scenario assumed in western country would have no issues at all. But it really matters for a country like India. That's the Indian Culture, you respect it or disrespect it is your choice.


----------



## karnivore (Apr 29, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Don't do all these? Come on, that's a stupid question to ask. There are certain things not to be done in public in India. Richard should be aware of the Indian Culture. There is a lot of difference between Western culture and Indian Culture. He did it so becoz it's not a big deal for him. The same scenario assumed in western country would have no issues at all. But it really matters for a country like India. That's the Indian Culture, you respect it or disrespect it is your choice.


 
I personally have serious reservation about this thing called "culture". Isn't is very subjective. It changes with perceptions and of course time. What was inappropriate 50 yrs back is certainly ok today. What is "un-cultural" today, will, surely be ok, 50 yrs from today.

Now i do agree with u that public display of affection is not something that is part of our practice [sorry mate, can't use the term "culture", cause culture is what u practice, u don't practice culture, although the self-claimed moralists want us to do exactly that], neither are we all comfortable with it.

But if someone chooses to publicly display affection, do we have the right to vilify him/her, the way it is being done. Everybody is entitled to his/her opinion and is free to criticize, but dragging them to court, pooh-poohing them in the name of "culture" - do u really think its a sign of a matured nation.


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 29, 2007)

richard gere kissed shilpa shetty SO WHAT.you see lots of heavy smooches in bollywood movies.why dont we blame bollywood for ruining indian culture.Just look at current actor like imran hashmi,dino moreaand the director vikram bhat,and need i say actress name.you all know who i refer to.
  indian culture is doomed.No use of maintaining indian culture.i can assure all of you if sonia ghandhi government rules for next 20 years term.she will convert india into europe.i love it


----------



## xbonez (Apr 29, 2007)

richard gere will defenitely never make the mistake of coming to india ever again


----------



## Yamaraj (Apr 29, 2007)

ancientrites said:
			
		

> i can assure all of you if sonia ghandhi government rules for next 20 years term.she will convert india into europe.i love it


Either this is overly sarcastic, or you're the worst kind of a fool I've ever come across.


----------



## karnivore (Apr 29, 2007)

^^ Bullseye, mate


----------



## aliasghark (Apr 29, 2007)

^absolutely


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 29, 2007)

karnivore said:
			
		

> ............
> ........................................
> But if someone chooses to publicly display affection, do we have the right to vilify him/her, the way it is being done. Everybody is entitled to his/her opinion and is free to criticize, but dragging them to court, pooh-poohing them in the name of "culture" - do u really think its a sign of a matured nation.



That's were the awareness comes in. Now seeing this media hype, atleast some people get educated how to behave in Indian soil. Many will think twice before attempting such things unless untill one doesn't want to do it intentionally to capture media attention and popularity. Public display of such acts is nuisance. I personally have a bad experience in taking kids to places like Marine Drive in Mumbai or Lalbagh in Bangalore. What not to see in these places? Couples doing all the private things in public. To display to whom? Childrens are the worst hit. I feel embarrassed Kids glaring at these couples and asking questions. And don't tell not to take Kids to these places. Lalbagh and Marine Drive are not any dance bars. And if I don't want to take them to such places, I will have no other option than to lock them in a room. That's why we the people should be educated. 

I agree that culture changes with time. But that doesn't mean that we ignore the current values and traditions. Follow it now and let it take it's own sweet time to change. Traditions are made to respect and that's how it should be.



			
				ancientrites said:
			
		

> richard gere kissed shilpa shetty SO WHAT.you see lots of heavy smooches in bollywood movies.why dont we blame bollywood for ruining indian culture.Just look at current actor like imran hashmi,dino moreaand the director vikram bhat,and need i say actress name.you all know who i refer to.
> indian culture is doomed.No use of maintaining indian culture.i can assure all of you if sonia ghandhi government rules for next 20 years term.she will convert india into europe.i love it



Our hero's are doing all those things are in a movie. A movie is censored and accordingly given a rating. The discussion going on here is about *public *display. You need to understand the current scenario and post comments.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 29, 2007)

man get off it what is there to blow about , it was just a peck man and it's their perogative whatever they wanna do.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 29, 2007)

i think indian culture was very much in his mind when he was kissing shilpa thats why he just kissed her cheeks! no frenck kiss 
and i think we guys r over reacting since shilpa her self enjoyed that movement look at her face 
other wise she may have filed case against him!


----------



## chesss (Apr 29, 2007)

This whole issue exists solely because of the Indian cricket team. 
If they would have qualified for the finals or even to the semi-finals , then the media wouldn't have to resort to all this to get some TRP.


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 29, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Either this is overly sarcastic, or you're the worst kind of a fool I've ever come across.



Hahaha i knew somebody would quote on my last lines.anyways i am sorry its just that speaking of culture something struck on my head and that was italian blood governing this country.surely she must have some sort of target to this nation CULTURE despite being indian.



			
				Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Our hero's are doing all those things are in a movie. A movie is censored and accordingly given a rating. The discussion going on here is about *public *display. You need to understand the current scenario and post comments.



hold on there censored and rating are you trying to say kids wont watch those movies.Todays kids are much clever and they know what they are seeing.i am sure many kids have watched the richard kiss on news channel and have taken it lightly.that also goes to people.

its MEDIA making it flash on the front page.By the way richard kiss is old now almost 75% people have forgotten about it.Even i had forgotten about it until i saw a thread over hear.

i enjoyed that kiss,richard and shipa enjoyed it.some of you or almost all of you enjoyed it.So closed this thread.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 29, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> This whole issue exists solely because of the Indian cricket team.
> If they would have qualified for the finals or even to the semi-finals , then the media wouldn't have to resort to all this to get some TRP.



Lol!  This issue tied up with poor Indian Cricket team... Spare some place for our players to hide.


----------



## Yamaraj (Apr 29, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> If a simple peck on the cheek gets him hard the judge really needs to grow up.


----------



## virus_killer (Apr 30, 2007)

Some of you guys are just overreacting here, we are not those boys of 1940's ,things are different now, don't you think we should have change our view too, so you guys think we should never change our view ? this is how our india gets down internationally, 

And if you really want to save our culture than why don't you  stop those media people, people in india would never came to know what gare did to shilpa. if we really want to save our culture thn why don't our BABUS stop this media people ? why they allow them to broadcast such things ? 

And still i would say there is nothing wrong with gare's and shilpa kiss. and i have been to many gardens where youngster do all those things which they are not supposed to do in public (if you think at culture's point of view ).


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 30, 2007)

Gere is nice person and shilpa too . darn those moral policing too


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 30, 2007)

virus_killer said:
			
		

> Some of you guys are just overreacting here, we are not those boys of 1940's ,things are different now, don't you think we should have change our view too, so you guys think we should never change our view ? this is how our india gets down internationally,
> 
> And if you really want to save our culture than why don't you  stop those media people, people in india would never came to know what gare did to shilpa. if we really want to save our culture thn why don't our BABUS stop this media people ? why they allow them to broadcast such things ?
> 
> And still i would say there is nothing wrong with gare's and shilpa kiss. and i have been to many gardens where youngster do all those things which they are not supposed to do in public (if you think at culture's point of view ).



You are not the one to decide who is overacting here. All fingers aren't same size and similarly the individual views too. Just share your comments in a sensible way rather than giving lame statements.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 30, 2007)

I say vote(d):It's against Indian Culture - an obscene act in Public


----------



## virus_killer (Apr 30, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> You are not the one to decide who is overacting here. .


 
 Yes, you are right and i apologies for that but i am not deciding here,  i am just trying to tell you all guys what i think about this issue


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 30, 2007)

virus_killer said:
			
		

> Yes, you are right and i apologies for that but i am not deciding here,  i am just trying to tell you all guys what i think about this issue



It's ok bro. I was telling you to give your comments but not to raise fingers at others. That's it. No hard feelings.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 30, 2007)

And what bout this new issue of Mandira Bedi wearing a saree in which the Indian flag was below her knee. Shiv Sena burned her effigies. What a mess!!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 30, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Those monkeys burn effigies for anything and everything except for matters with real importance like corrupt politicians.


Yea. In today newspaper a new delhi a 23 years old girl was raped by two salesman. What will happen tomrrow is a question. It will come in paper today tomorrow it is forgotten. While this incident will keep on going and going. Shilpa shetty said this is alright so why is this problem with people?. My question will the 23 years old girl will receive justice or not?.


----------



## gdatuk (Apr 30, 2007)

It was like tom and jerry show. First tom kisses jerry. then he smacks his tougue and thinks its a tasty meal...then licks it...indeed a tasty meal...then swallows the mice...and digests it....


----------



## karnivore (Apr 30, 2007)

*Kiran_tech_mania*




> Public display of such acts is nuisance. I personally have a bad experience in taking kids to places like Marine Drive in Mumbai or Lalbagh in Bangalore.......I feel embarrassed Kids glaring at these couples and asking questions.


 
I understand that u r talking from a parent's point of view. Ur concern is pretty valid and i can't disagree on that, when even i get those pesky questions thrown at me by my nephews and nieces. 

There is a huge element of embarrassment and uneasiness associated with public display. Agreed.

But then, going by your logic, which is defining the terms of civility in terms of kids, there are so many pertinent matters, other than public display, or perhaps within the realms of public display, that can't be allowed, and i am not even talking of "sex education", Bollywood, Hollywood or trash on TV.

Sample this:

1. There should not be any Aids awareness debate on any public platform,like TV, which our kids are exposed to. Because it will lead to discussions relating to safe "sex", use of "contraceptives", use of "condoms" and a huge probability of our kids asking us all sorts of embarrassing questions.

2. A company should not advertise any of the feminine products or contraceptives or condoms on TV, because, again the kids will ask questions, which, will leave us with nothing to hide our face with.

3. News channels can't report on rapes and other sexual atrocities against women, neither can they discuss these issues, because, once again, kids might ask embarrassing questions.

4. The beautiful temples at Khajurao and Konark should be demolished because, explicit sexual postures have been used as various metaphors and is enough to raise a question or two from our little ones.

Perhaps these examples have no direct relation to Shilpa-Gere incidence, but the point i am trying to make is that parameters of a modern civil society, though very much inclusive of kids, does not depend on their reactions, but on our understanding of “acceptability". Although a certain level of protection for the kids is an absolute necessity, the question is "how" and "for how long". And it is this question that even the most modern and open minded societies' of Europe are finding hard to answer.

In the day and age of internet, when our kids are just one click away from bottomless perversion, do we help them to learn the rights from wrong, good from bad and make choices through a process of "understanding" or through a process of forceful top-down approach, which runs the risk of giving them a truncated, often perverted, hand-me-downs ?



> What not to see in these places? Couples doing all the private things in public


 
Agreed. I am obviously not talking of this kind of display. I am talking of display of love/liking, not display of foreplay. If anybody tells me, like that kid in the judge's chair in Jaipur,that Gere's act was one of sexual stimulation, well, i will be tempted to put a question mark on his maturity.



> To display to whom?


 
To ur beloved, of course. If i like someone, or love, why can't i show her my affection in public place, of course, if she does not find it offensive.



> But that doesn't mean that we ignore the current values and traditions. Follow it now and let it take it's own sweet time to change. Traditions are made to respect and that's how it should be


 
U have got to be kidding me. Seems like a quote from "Mien Kampf". If Rammohan Roy decided that in time the "tradition" of "Sati" will die a natural death, then perhaps ,it would have by now, but only after claiming millions of widows. Same with “child marriage”, “multiple marriages” etc. And how will it "change", if instead of attempting to change it, follow it blindfolded ? Perhaps through divine intervention. 



> That's were the awareness comes in. Now seeing this media hype, at least some people get educated how to behave in Indian soil. Many will think twice before attempting such things....


 
There will be lessons learnt, all right, but whether its about - "how to behave in Indian soil", a soil that breeds halfwits by hordes, or "why, not to take Indians seriously, Indians, who are nothing but a bunch of bigots, that spend half their energy, time and resource to criminalize a kisser, with a we-have-solved-all-our-problems-and-this-is-the-only-preblem-left attitude" - is something that remains to be seen.

The bottom line is, Shilpa-Gere issue doesn't even merit a second look, but here we are, issuing arrest warrents, because a horny judge can't control his gigantic libido, burning their effigies and posters, because, media has splashed Bunta's face, so Santa has to make an appearance on TV, and we are debating this on this forum, of course, because we all love this forum.

And i wonder why i have wasted 10 min to write this post.

We really need to grow up.


----------



## cooldivya (Apr 30, 2007)

The conservative indian culture smack at aids. Richard Gere took a smack at conservative indian culture, that too with an indian girl. the lawyer instead of ignoring the smack played into the hands of those forces that intend to attack conservative indian culture. the media not surprisingly, briliantly ads to the damage


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 1, 2007)

A third case now...BAh....when will people stop.

Aishwarya Rai and Hrithik Roshan have been summoned to present in Court by 30 may for their alleged Dhoom2 Kissing Scene!

Commeon...what's happening now? This is too much.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 1, 2007)

Was not finding enough time to reply to your long post..Anyways here I go now...



			
				karnivore said:
			
		

> But then, going by *your logic*, which is defining the terms of civility in terms of kids, there are so many pertinent matters, other than public display, or perhaps within the realms of public display, that can't be allowed, and i am not even talking of "sex education", Bollywood, Hollywood or trash on TV.



First of all, tell me what'z the big deal in _*my logic*_? Well, I think the term logic itself is misleading in this context. I said that we the citizens should learn how to *behave* in public. There is nothing much to think about it. 

You can't relate my one quote about act in public to things *totally out of the box*. But still I will comment on your quotes.



> 1. There should not be any Aids awareness debate on any public platform,like TV, which our kids are exposed to. Because it will lead to discussions relating to safe "sex", use of "contraceptives", use of "condoms" and a huge probability of our kids asking us all sorts of embarrassing questions.



There is no question for embarrassment here. Infact I would educate him more on AIDS and it's deadly effects. No problems for me at all. 



> 2. A company should not advertise any of the feminine products or contraceptives or condoms on TV, because, again the kids will ask questions, which, will leave us with nothing to hide our face with.



That is the reason why you have censor board involved in it. You will never see these adds in Cartoon Network or any such Kids specific channels. Regarding other channels, even censor board is thinking how to tackle this issue.



> 3. News channels can't report on rapes and other sexual atrocities against women, neither can they discuss these issues, because, once again, kids might ask embarrassing questions.



Very true. There has been a lot amount of talk involving this. T.V channels are making it more sensational in the name of journalism, to which no one can do anything about it. The solution still unknown or will never be known. 



> 4. The beautiful temples at Khajurao and Konark should be demolished because, explicit sexual postures have been used as various metaphors and is enough to raise a question or two from our little ones.



These sculptures doesn't portray vulgarity. It signifies openness and purity. 



> If anybody tells me, like that kid in the judge's chair in Jaipur,that Gere's act was one of sexual stimulation, well, i will be tempted to put a question mark on his maturity.



Ugh! Sexual stimulation? You seem to be kidding right? It not about sex. It's about Indian Women values, Indian Culture and tradition.



> To ur beloved, of course. If i like someone, or love, why can't i show her my affection in public place, of course, if she does not find it offensive.



I am not speaking about affection. I am speaking about the obscene foreplay. 



> U have got to be kidding me. Seems like a quote from "Mien Kampf". If Rammohan Roy decided that in time the "tradition" of "Sati" will die a natural death, then perhaps ,it would have by now, but only after claiming millions of widows. Same with “child marriage”, “multiple marriages” etc. And how will it "change", if instead of attempting to change it, follow it blindfolded ? Perhaps through divine intervention.



What and all you are involving here? No point in deviating from the topic. When I said tradition, it doesn't mean everything. Old silly things like Sati system, child marriage are discussed many times in school. I am fed up of all those stupid things and in no mood to discuss it further.



> There will be lessons learnt, all right, but whether its about - "how to behave in Indian soil", a soil that breeds halfwits by hordes, or "why, not to take Indians seriously, Indians, who are nothing but a bunch of bigots, that spend half their energy, time and resource to criminalize a kisser, with a we-have-solved-all-our-problems-and-this-is-the-only-preblem-left attitude" - is something that remains to be seen.



Ahem...Your perception? Left to you.



> And i wonder why i have wasted 10 min to write this post.



I found hard to get this 10 min for reply to you.



> We really need to grow up.



Exclude some.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			
				navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> A third case now...BAh....when will people stop.
> Aishwarya Rai and Hrithik Roshan have been summoned to present in Court by 30 may for their alleged Dhoom2 Kissing Scene!
> Commeon...what's happening now? This is too much.



The case is filed by an advocate 'Shailendra Dwivedi' from Indore. 


> He says that the movie is inappropriately rated as U/A. The scene is obsene to be watched by childrens. Hence atleast should have been rated as 'A'



Rubbish! This kind of senseless things brings everything in bad-light. Our lawyer seems like not understanding the difference between 'U' and 'U/A' rated movies. Becoz of one kissing scene, it can't be rated as 'A'. It is appropriately rated as 'U/A' (Under Adult Supervison). The best solution would be rather to teach him about the rating system in movies. Put him in a theatre and show him all grades of movies! This clearly is a publicity stunt. I think he dreamt of seeing Hritik and Aish in real.


----------



## virus_killer (May 1, 2007)

@kiran_Tech_Mania

 Have you looked at the poll result ?? majority of guys are with second opinion, media is just blowing the issue nothing else.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 1, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> richard gere will defenitely never make the mistake of coming to india ever again



yup ..... & if shilpa doesn't have a problem why do others have????


----------



## chesss (May 1, 2007)

> These sculptures doesn't portray vulgarity. It signifies openness and purity.


 openness and purity??.... lol 

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f0/Khajurahosculpture.jpg
To mods: This ultra-pure image is from India's spirituality hub, khajuraho. If you delete it prepare for some heat from VHP, RSS etc for disrespecting Indian culture .  Ok, just kidding, if its too explicit I am sorry


----------



## karnivore (May 1, 2007)

^^ Bravo man. U have hit the nail, where it hurts the most


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 1, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> PS: any1 has the VID ? ....... link plz ........



See here: *youtube.com/results?search_query=richard+shilpa&search=Search

Lots of videos for it. View any one which you like.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 1, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> openness and purity??.... lol
> 
> To mods: This ultra-pure image is from India's spirituality hub, khajuraho. If you delete it prepare for some heat from VHP, RSS etc for disrespecting Indian culture .  Ok, just kidding, if its too explicit I am sorry



Got some life! You have not seen the world. Go to Tamil Nadu and have a sneak in into some temples. You get more to see there.  If you still feel that these are all vulgar, go & file a complaint to demolish such sculptures. I would be happy to see where you end up. It depends upon the way you see it. It's totally non-sense to centralize what I said to everything. Use some common sense.



> *You can't relate my one quote about act in public to things totally out of the box.*



This is what I said already. Understand it.



			
				karnivore said:
			
		

> ^^ Bravo man. U have hit the nail, where it hurts the most



Over sarcastic for no reason.


----------



## karnivore (May 2, 2007)

> First of all, tell me what'z the big deal in my logic? Well, I think the term logic itself is misleading in this context. I said that we the citizens should learn how to behave in public. There is nothing much to think about it.


 
 Thats exactly what i am trying to say. Theres no deal in it.
BTW, who decides what is good public behaviour, and what will be the yardstick ? 



> You can't relate my one quote about act in public to things totally out of the box.


 
Well, its what u think, and u r most welcome. And if thinking out of box means, being irrational, i would rather stay in the box. Thank u very much. BTW, why is it necessary to go out of the way to think out of the box when the solution is right there *in the box* ? May be it is a matter of convenient blindness. Or perhaps its just for the sake of thinking out of the box. 
Anyway, the reason why stated those "in the box" issues is :
[QUOTE*]....but the point i am trying to make is that parameters of a modern civil society, though very much inclusive of kids, does not depend on their reactions, but on our understanding of “acceptability"*[/QUOTE]



> There is no question for embarrassment here. Infact I would educate him more on AIDS and it's deadly effects. No problems for me at all.


 
Good for your kids. No argument there.



> That is the reason why you have censor board involved in it. You will never see these adds in Cartoon Network or any such Kids specific channels. Regarding other channels, even censor board is thinking how to tackle this issue.


 
More than the censor board, its the question of *“Marketing”.* The products i mentioned are not targeted at kids but adults. Choosing a kid's channel to publicize these wares, would  be a waste of money and time. I wonder if any the company, trading in such products, even think of using these channels.



> Very true. There has been a lot amount of talk involving this. T.V channels are making it more sensational in the name of journalism, to which no one can do anything about it. The solution still unknown or will never be known.


 
Agreed. But the debate in this case is not "if" but "what and how much".



> These sculptures doesn't portray vulgarity. It signifies openness and purity.


 
My purpose of mentioning these temples was, obviously, not for discussing the aesthetics, but the general uneasiness that one feels in the company of kids, while visiting these places.



> Over sarcastic for no reason.


 
Once again,


> .....*hit the nail, where it hurts the most*


 


> Ugh! Sexual stimulation? You seem to be kidding right? It not about sex.


 
If my memory serves me right, then the petition was accepted by that imbecile because he found it *"HIGHLY SEXUALLY EROTIC"* 



> It's about Indian Women values....


 
You have a nice sense of humour. Let me ask a simple question. How on earth are the "Indian Women Values", desecrated by a matured man in Gere, kissing another matured, consenting woman in Shilpa, as a show of affection ? Exactly what is the sacrilege here ?



> .....Indian Culture and tradition


 
Back to square 1. U do like chasing your own tail, don't u.



> I am not speaking about affection. I am speaking about the obscene foreplay.


 
It seems the judge is not the lone member of his club. And in that case, i rest my case. Besides, this is what i said in my earlier post:


> *I am obviously not talking of this kind of display. I am talking of display of love/liking, not display of foreplay*





> What and all you are involving here? No point in deviating from the topic.


 
U chose to vilify the Shilpa-Gere act in the name of *"culture"* and *"tradition"*, but at the same time, u would not let anyone give arguments against those very "basis". Then whats the point of this debate anyway. 



> When I said tradition, it doesn't mean everything.


 
So you admit, that we *CAN* "ignore" some of "the current values and traditions" according to our choice and that *NOT ALL* "Traditions are made to respect and that's how it should" *NOT ALWAYS* "be". If Shilpa-Gere chose to "ignore" one "tradition", then why r u feeling the kick in your balls. Once again i rest my case.



> Ahem...Your perception? Left to you


 
So it is, and is shared by all sane people in India.



> I found hard to get this 10 min for reply to you


 
I feel honoured, that u finally found some time.



> Exclude some.


 
U did not have to remind me. I had already excluded u.


----------



## Yamaraj (May 2, 2007)

karnivore said:
			
		

> ^^ Bravo man. U have hit the nail, where it hurts the most


I have to disagree. That was the culture and tradition of that time. Only because humans wandered across continents wearing nothing and eating raw meat, doesn't mean it's socially acceptable to follow the same today.

But, I agree with the point that media always blows such things out of proportions. This is the reason I haven't voted here yet.


----------



## chesss (May 2, 2007)

> Got some life! You have not seen the world. Go to Tamil Nadu and have a sneak in into some temples. You get more to see there. If you still feel that these are all vulgar, go & file a complaint to demolish such sculptures. I would be happy to see where you end up. It depends upon the way you see it. It's totally non-sense to centralize what I said to everything. Use some common sense.


 Down to personal insults already?? I guess  I did hit where it hurts most 
Eell sorry to disappoint you but I don't debate with hypocrites  . Bye!! 


> That was the culture and tradition of that time. Only because humans wandered across continents wearing nothing and eating raw meat, doesn't mean it's socially acceptable to follow the same today.


 When did I say that just because humans wandered across continents wearing nothing and eating raw meat, it means socially acceptable to follow the same today?? Did I?? 
My point is that if someone doesn't find explicit sex scenes sculpted all over the place vulgar, how can he or she find a lil kiss unacceptable???


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 2, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> I have to disagree. That was the culture and tradition of that time. Only because humans wandered across continents wearing nothing and eating raw meat, doesn't mean it's socially acceptable to follow the same today.
> 
> But, I agree with the point that media always blows such things out of proportions. This is the reason I haven't voted here yet.



Well, you do have the 2nd option to vote. "_Media is blowing it out of proportions_".



			
				chesss said:
			
		

> Down to personal insults already?? I guess  I did hit where it hurts most
> Eell sorry to disappoint you but I don't debate with hypocrites  . Bye!!



It seems like the easiest way to get away is to name anything as 'personal insults' and run away  . Anyways, if you think so, bye..  



> My point is that if someone doesn't find explicit sex scenes sculpted all over the place vulgar, how can he or she find a lil kiss unacceptable???



This is where one needs some common sense (Now don't think this is a insult!). How are you relating both? One is happening now and the other are some precious historical remains. You won't see any explicit nude banners anywhere in public becoz it's illegal. I can't even think of the comparison, Ugh....pointless to debate.


----------



## chesss (May 2, 2007)

> How are you relating both? One is happening now and the other are some precious historical remains.


 So according to you anything that is historical signifies purity, no matter what the content?
and note that I am not corncerned with what is happening now. I am not relating the two. I am talking about the 'someone' who claims that  sexual positions in khajuraho are pure while a kiss is vulgar. Learn to read first.


The correct answer to the initial question by karnivore about khajuraho should have been
 'that  children can't understand sexual positions of khajurahos' thats why they are okay.' They might ask a question or two probably won't be able to make any sense out of them.  
Not because of purity and openness. That answer stank of hypocrasy. 
As for me I couldn't care less what is vulgar or not.


----------



## karnivore (May 2, 2007)

> '..........that children can't understand sexual positions of khajurahos' thats why they are okay.' They might ask a question or two probably won't be able to make any sense out of them.


 
Yes mate. That's the answer i was expecting, but never got. And that leads to my contention, that u can't decide on the matter of social acceptability, on a kids reaction.

Anyway, at the end of the day it all boils down to your own point of view.

U didn't like the Shilpa-Gere act, fine, u have all the right not to, but please don't defend the acts of hooliganism and immaturity in the name of "culture" and "tradition". Thats all i am trying to say.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (May 2, 2007)

Well....I fail to understand that y is our indian community such that we have to discuss all these nonsense matters nd waste our time maaan  !!...earlier dis news was aired n news channels...den papers nd nw we hav threads makin rounds..

ther is so much to learn, talk nd discuss .!..like in aish-abhi's wedding too, all news channels were showin d same clips again n again.. wats d use f dis..nd i'v seen people desperate to get a view f d wedding nd leave it aside...dey hav all d pics in dere mobiles as well...HORRIBLE !!!!!

grow up people..! 

review on N95 wud hav been a better option den wastin ur time n dis...

INDIA IS GREAT !


----------



## crack_head (May 4, 2007)

cooldivya said:
			
		

> The conservative indian culture smack at aids. Richard Gere took a smack at conservative indian culture, that too with an indian girl. the lawyer instead of ignoring the smack played into the hands of those forces that intend to attack conservative indian culture. the media not surprisingly, briliantly ads to the damage



I somewhat agree with her...


----------

